# Bremswiderstand dimensionieren?



## Ruebe (1 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe derzeit einen Telemecanique Altivar 31 400V/2,2kw an einer Drehmaschine mit 1,5kw-Motor laufen.
Funzt soweit prächtig, allerdings reicht mir die "Bremsleistung" nicht aus.
Der FU zeigt "Überspannung bei Auslauf" an.
Beim ATV31 läßt sich diese Fehlermeldung durch den Parameter [bra] vermeiden, er "regelt" dann automatisch die maximale Bremsleistung, die der FU ohne Bremswiderstand handeln kann.
Effekt ist natürlich, daß die Bremsleistung begrenzt ist.

Nun wollte ich einen Bremswiderstand anschließen.
Ich habe hier einen Telemecanique VW3A16702 mit 100 Ohm und nominal Power= 120W, available Power 32W.

Leider bin ich vollkommen Ahnungsbefreit wie man einen Bremswiderstand dimensioniert, bzw. ob dieser ausreichen würde.

Kann mir hier evtl. jemand freundlicherweise weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße

Ekkehard


----------



## Sockenralf (1 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

"Plan A" ist eigentlich immer der Blick in die Anleitung.

Was steht denn da darüber?



MfG


----------



## Ruebe (1 Mai 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "Plan A" ist eigentlich immer der Blick in die Anleitung.
> 
> ...



Leider steht da nicht die Bohne drüber!


----------



## Sockenralf (1 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

nur für dich: 

http://www.global-download.schneide...852575E400640B38/$File/zxkr31_05-07 (web).pdf

Seite 26 dürfte weiterhelfen



MfG


----------



## MSB (1 Mai 2010)

Hier hättet mer noch was:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bremswiderstand+Auslegung

Hier wiederum nimmt man dann gleich den ersten Link:
http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=bremswiderstand+Auslegung

Gibt da die entsprechenden Daten an, und erhält dann einen Produktvorschlag dieses Herstellers.
Da das ganze lediglich ein Widerstand ist, lässt sich das auch problemlos übertragen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ruebe (1 Mai 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur für dich:
> 
> ...



:s12:

Viiiiiiiiiiielen Dank, die Anleitung hab ich nicht, da steht viel mehr drin.
Also 100Ohm/32Watt paßt dann ja....Klasse!

Viele Grüße

Ekkehard


----------



## Ruebe (1 Mai 2010)

Hallo Manuel,

besten Dank für die Links.
Wenn ich damit rechne -wahrscheinlich gebe ich da praxisferne Daten ein- kommen Widerstände und Leistungen raus, die 10-fach über den Angaben von Telemecanique liegen :icon_frown:

Ich glaube, ich halte mich an die Vorgaben von Telemecanique.

Viele Grüße

Ekkehard


----------



## MSB (1 Mai 2010)

Also jetzt mal allgemein und ganz pauschal:
Diese empfohlenen Widerstände im Katalog sind ja ganz lustig, könnten vielleicht auch passen,
könnten aber bei deiner Anwendung auch nicht passen.

Das wollte ich mit den Links ausdrücken ...

Hier noch was von Telemecanique (habe ich auf die Schnelle jetzt leider nur auf Englisch gefundne):
http://ecatalog.squared.com/techlib/displaydocument.cfm?id=8800CT0401&action=view


----------



## Ruebe (1 Mai 2010)

Danke Manuel, das werde ich mir mal in Ruhe reiziehen.


----------

